# "The Last Will and Testament of an Extremely Distinguished Dog"



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The playwright Eugene O'Neill wrote a beautiful piece to help his wife when their beloved dog died. It is titled "The Last Will and Testament of an Extremely Distinguished Dog" and can be found here: http://www.superdog.com/petloss/lastwill.htm. It describes the dog's view of his own passing and what he wishes for his human family. 

I hope this helps some of you as it did me. Our vet gave me a copy when my beloved Sabrina died of kidney disease several years ago and I found it very helpful.

Every time I visit these pages, I break down in tears for what you are going through and my own memories of departed fur people.

Posted in memory of Sabrina, Jenny, Gabby, Daisy, Baron, Prince, and Miss Beck.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. I remember reading it long ago but it definitely has new meaning to me today. Thank you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure it's lovely, but I don't want to cry right now. I'll bookmark it and read it later. Thanks.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Debles said:


> Thank you for posting this. I remember reading it long ago but it definitely has new meaning to me today. Thank you.


That sounds like a loss today? Or soon? I'm sorry if I missed a post about that. Holding you in my thoughts.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I had never read this before and I thank you for sending me to it. 

I thought this bit about all dogs that follow rang very true: 
"So I suggest a Dalmatian as my successor. He can hardly be as 
well bred, or as well mannered or as distinguished
and handsome as I was in my prime. My Master and Mistress must 
not ask the impossible. But he will do his
best, I am sure, and even his inevitable defects will help by 
comparison to keep my memory green."

The final verse did me in. Reaching for a tissue.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> I'm sure it's lovely, but I don't want to cry right now. I'll bookmark it and read it later. Thanks.


 
No crying for me today also, it has been a wonderful morning.

I will read it in the next few days, Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirl*

GoldenGirl

Thank you so MUCH for posting this!!


----------

